
Ask HN: How many hours do you work in a week? - freeelncer
Is it reflected in your yearly income?
======
twobyfour
45-ish hours/week. Trying to get back down to 40. I'm salaried, so no, hours
worked don't affect income. (Though if I wanted to work 20 hrs/wk that would
probably be different.)

------
herbst
2 - 30h. Not directly. More "things" ultimately lead to more money tho.

------
airbreather
84 hours a week, 2 weeks out of 4.

------
ParamModule
Well it's cyclical for me for companies I work 60-80 hours a week then I live
off savings for a while and work on personal projects about 42 hours a week,
then I go back to work for the man.

To answer whether it is reflected in my yearly income well it depends where I
am working sometimes it's kind of just a salary based set up, sometimes I get
per hour pay, I don't think any software engineer ever has gotten a time and a
half for over time though.

